

A smarter iPod nano - aibrahim

I've been thinking a lot about this and after John Gruber and Jim Dalrymple have essentially "confirmed" that an iPhone and iPad mini event will actually be two events, I got to thinking about the next iPods, specifically the Nano.<p>I gotta think they're working on a much smarter device. A device that will communicate a lot more with iPhones and iPads. Bluetooth 4.0 would be key, and probably a bigger battery, too.<p>What do you guys think?
======
aibrahim
I wrote a much more detailed article here: <http://thetechblock.com/the-
smarter-ipod-nano>

